# Recommendation for opening a bank accoount in Toronto?



## pstein (Jun 9, 2012)

I am planning to move from Germany to Toronto at least for a couple of months.
I have currently (officially) no working permit yet.

But I would like to open a bank accoount in advance.

At which bank can I open (as EU-citizen) such a bank account and get a credit card?

In addition online access (for bank money transfers) should be possible as well as (later) brokerage at exchange places Toronto,NYSE,NASDAQ,Xetra

What are the requirements and fees?

Any recommendation for a particular bank in Toronto?

Thank you
Peter


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Based on my experience: You can open a bank account without a visa, at least we did, at TD Trust. But I think you can forget the credit card as you are not having a Social Insurance Number and no credit history.
(with a SIN and no credit history, it would be possible to get a credit card, but you need to wait for your SIN).

There are lots of banks, lots of fees (or fees that will be waived if you keep enough monney in your account), banks without fee. It's up to you and your specific situation and needs to decide what is best for you.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

pstein said:


> I am planning to move from Germany to Toronto at least for a couple of months.
> I have currently (officially) no working permit yet.
> 
> But I would like to open a bank accoount in advance.
> ...


HSBC may be a good option. I opened an account in the US, Canada and the UK.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> HSBC may be a good option. I opened an account in the US, Canada and the UK.


Same. UK, New Zealand, Canada and the US.


----------

